# era interesante o fue interesante



## ChocolateLover

Hola a todos:

¿Alguien me puede decir si está bien escrito este parrafo, por favor?

Al principio era un poco rara, pero con el largo/paso de tiempo se mejoró y me gustó bastante. Era interesante escuchar los diferentes acentos, porque la mayoría de los actores eran españoles excepto X quien era de Latinoamérica.

Muchas gracias


----------



## UVA-Q

Hola, yo usaría '...era interesante...'

Saludos


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Saludos


----------



## Namarne

Podría ser también "fue interesante" si toda la acción completa tuvo lugar hace tiempo y está acabada.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

saludos


----------



## -CAIN-

ChocolateLover said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> ¿Alguien me puede decir si está bien escrito este parrafo, por favor?
> 
> Al principio era un poco rara, pero con el largo/paso de*l* tiempo se mejoró (mejorarse quiere decir sanarse de una enfermedad) y me gustó bastante. Era interesante escuchar los diferentes acentos, porque la mayoría de los actores eran españoles excepto X quien era de Latinoamérica.
> 
> Muchas gracias


 
Ese es mi aporte

nos leemos


----------



## bombillaazul

ChocolateLover said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> ¿Alguien me puede decir si está bien escrito este parrafo, por favor?
> 
> Al principio era un poco rara, pero con el largo/paso de tiempo se mejoró y me gustó bastante. Era interesante escuchar los diferentes acentos, porque la mayoría de los actores eran españoles excepto X quien era de Latinoamérica.
> 
> Muchas gracias


Yo diría: Al principio era un poco rara pero con el paso del tiempo *(no, el largo no) *mejoró y empezó a gustarme bastante. Fue interesante escuchar acentos diferentes porque la mayoría *(o la mayor parte)* de los actores eran españoles a excepción de los latinoamericanos.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Saludos


----------



## ChocolateLover

Hola:

¿Me podrían corregir esto, por favor?

-¿Cómo era el curso?
-Era difícil. Tomaban un examen cada día, pero era/fue muy interesante y les gustó mucho.

Tomó una clase. Era/fue muy difícil. Todos los días..., pero le gustó.

Su niñez era/fue muy feliz. pasaba/pasó mucho tiempo junto con la familia...

El verano era muy divertido. (porque) Cada día jugaba al tenis y se fue de vacaciones a X. ..

El verano fue muy divertido (porque) cada día jugaba al tenis.../cada día jugó al tenis...

El libro/la película/la lectura era (¿con “era” revivo el momento de leer la lectura?)/fue interesante (¿con “fue” así me pareció después de leerlo?). Trataba de X..., y por eso me gustó.

Era (lo revive) fácil /fue (después así le pareció) y por eso cree que le fue bien

Muchas gracias


----------



## Ynez

ChocolateLover said:


> Hola:
> 
> ¿Me podrían corregir esto, por favor? NO TE PUEDO DECIR SI ES CORRECTO O NO, SOLO TE ESCRIBIRÉ LA OPCIÓN QUE YO DIRÍA.
> 
> -¿Cómo era el curso? FUE
> -Era difícil FUE. Tomaban HACÍAMOS/TENÍAMOS un examen cada día TODOS LOS DÍAS, pero era/fue ERA muy interesante y les NOS gustó mucho.
> 
> Tomó una clase. Era/fue muy difícil. Todos los días..., pero le gustó. NO SENSE, NEEDS CONTEXT
> 
> Su niñez era/fue FUE muy feliz. pasaba/pasó PASABA mucho tiempo junto con la familia...
> 
> El verano era FUE muy divertido. (porque) Cada día TODOS LOS DÍAS jugaba al tenis y me fue FUI de vacaciones a X. ..
> 
> El verano fue muy divertido (porque) cada día TODOS LOS DÍAS jugaba al tenis.../cada día jugó al tenis...
> 
> El libro/la película/la lectura era (¿con “era” revivo el momento de leer la lectura?)/fue interesante (¿con “fue” así me pareció después de leerlo?). LOS DOS SON POSIBLES Trataba de X..., y por eso me gustó. NEEDS CONTEXT, CAN'T ANSWER
> 
> Era (lo revive) fácil /fue (después así le pareció) y por eso cree que se fue bien NO IDEA WHAT YOU MEAN
> 
> Muchas gracias


----------



## ChocolateLover

Thank you very much

¿Me puedes decir si están bien estas frases, por favor?

Dice que tomó una clase. Era/fue muy difícil. Todos los días hacían un examen, pero como aprendió muchísimo al fin y al cabo le gustó.

El libro/la película/la lectura era (¿con “era” revivo el momento de leer la lectura?)/fue interesante (¿con “fue” así me pareció después de leerlo?). LOS DOS SON POSIBLES Trataba de X..., y por eso me gustó. *¿Me puedes decir si las razones están bien? ¿O alguien más me lo puede verificar, por favor?*

el examen era fácil /fue y por eso cree que se fue bien NO IDEA WHAT YOU MEAN
*Does this make sense? Con "era" el hablante revive el momento de tomar el examen y es una descripcón mientras que con "fue" es como le pareció al final, ¿no es así?*

*Thank you*


----------



## koxol

-¿Cómo estuvo el curso?
- Difícil. Tomaban un examen cada día, pero fue muy interesante y les gustó mucho.

Tomó una clase. Fue muy difícil. Todos los días..., pero le gustó.

Su niñez fue muy feliz. pasó mucho tiempo con su familia...

El verano fue muy divertido. (porque) Jugó tenis todos los días y se fue de vacaciones a X. ..

El libro/la película/la lectura fue interesante. Trataba de X..., y por eso me gustó.

----

Fue es algo que ya pasó y termino.
Era es algo que "estaba siendo", que ocurría en el pasado. Es regresar el tiempo y colocarte en el.

Fue difícil terminar el examen. (en el pasado que ha quedado atrás)
Era difícil mantenerme concentrada. (en ese momento del pasado)


----------



## koxol

" y por eso cree que se fue bien"

creo que acá quisiste decir "y por eso cree que le fue bien"


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

saludos


----------



## Ynez

ChocolateLover said:


> ¿Me puedes decir si están bien estas frases, por favor?
> 
> Dice que tomó una clase. Era/fue muy difícil.
> 
> 
> el examen era fácil /fue


 
I made a mistake. It's normal to say "el curso era difícil", "el examen era difícil", so in your sentences above both options sound ok to me.

Chocolatelover, it is difficult to answer so many questions together...


----------



## ChocolateLover

Thank you very much

Como pregunta es lo mismo, ¿verdad?

-¿Cómo era el examen?/¿Cómo fue el examen?
-(era) muy facil/(fue) muy fácil

Muchas gracias


----------



## koxol

Creo que suena mejor el verbo estar

¿Cómo estuvo el examen?


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

También se puede decir "¿Cómo estaba el examen", ¿no?

Gracias


----------



## Kraken

No, no es correcto decir  "¿Cómo estaba el examen".
Por cierto, no veo nada malo en "¿Cómo fue el examen?", o incluso, "¿Cómo te fue (en) el examen?"


----------



## koxol

¿Por qué no? 
Creo que ambas preguntas sugieren una respuesta distinta, pero ambas son correctas.

En estos casos no puedes usar el verbo ser:
El examen estuvo complicado, el examen estuvo enfocado en la primera lección, el examen estuvo dirigido a estudiantes de primer año.


----------



## Kraken

@koxol,
no entiendo bien tu respuesta.

Dices que 
"En estos casos no puedes usar el verbo ser:
El examen estuvo complicado (...)

¿Por qué no? ¿No puedes decir "El examen fue complicado"?

Pero sí que encuentras correcto decir "¿Cómo estaba el examen?".

Explícamelo, anda, que a lo mejor no te estoy entendiendo bien.


----------



## koxol

Claro, pero no seas malo y responde a mi "¿por qué no?", va? 

En realidad mi pregunta fue sincera, a veces uno "sabe hablar" y sabe que suena bien y que suena mal, pero es difícil el explicar por qué.

En este caso, me parece que en los ejemplos que di no sonaba bien el verbo ser.
En la página studyspanish.com lo explican así:
"If you are talking about what something is, use ser; if you are talking about how something is, use estar."


----------



## koxol

koxol said:


> En la página studyspanish.com lo explican así:
> "If you are talking about what something is, use ser; if you are talking about how something is, use estar."



Así, probablemente 
¿Cómo fue el examen? = What was the test like?
¿Cómo estuvo el examen? = How was the test?


----------



## Kraken

Koxol, con toda mi sinceridad, no intentaba "ser malo" ni escurrir el bulto. No es mi estilo. 
Es que no quiero meter la pata, e intento asegurarme de que entiendo bien una cosa antes de rebatirla, eso es todo.

Tienes mucha razón en que a veces uno sabe si algo le suena bien o mal, sin más. No lo podemos razonar con argumentos, pero sabemos que es así.
Lo que pasa es que muchas veces nos hallamos condicionados sin darnos cuenta por los usos idiomáticos de nuestro entorno, y lo que a nosotros nos suena mal puede estar perfectamente bien, y viceversa.

Para mí,  "¿Cómo fue el examen?" tiene respuesta, o respuestas: "fue difícil", "fué fácil", "fue aburrido", etcétera. Por tanto creo que la pregunta es correcta.
En cambio, si me preguntas "¿Cómo estaba el examen?", no sabría qué responder.
Cosa muy distinta sucede con "¿Cómo estuvo el examen?", a lo que respondería, "no estuvo mal", "estuvo bien", "regular"...

Es mi opinión.


----------



## Ynez

koxol, parece ser que expresamos este tipo de ideas de forma diferente dependiendo de la zona. Donde yo vivo no diríamos "estaba" ni "estuvo" en estas oraciones. Mejor para los extranjeros, que lo digan como les parezca 

Chocolatelover, en la pregunta no me sonaría mal ninguno, aunque creo que es más normal con "fue".


----------



## koxol

Ynez tiene razón sobre el uso de las palabras y como estas cambian de un lugar a otro. Sin embargo, yo entiendo que si se les da un uso distinto a los verbos ser y estar:

1. Estás interesado/a en la persona. Probablemente un amigo ha terminado un examen y a ti no te interesa saber que preguntas se hicieron, sino las posibilidades que tiene tu amigo de sacar una buena nota y si su rendimiento ha sido bueno o malo. Por lo tanto el verbo ser (what) resulta más adecuado. Así, preguntarías "¿Que tal te ha ido en el examen?" (en España), o "¿Cómo te fue en el examen?" (en México). 

2. Estás interesado/a en el examen. Probablemente tu lo harás y quieres saber más información sobre éste. Por lo tanto, el verbo estar (how) resulta más adecuado. Así preguntarías "¿Cómo estuvo el examen?", "¿Cómo ha estado el examen?".


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias a todos

Ahora lo entiendo

Saludos


----------

